# Old wives/traditional remedies. Any good?



## Cycleops (16 Sep 2022)

You know the sort of thing. Nip of whiskey for a cold, brandy for an upset stomach or goose grease on the chest for flu.
Is it a load of old nonsense or do they really work?
Anyone got their own personal recommendations or experiences with them?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (16 Sep 2022)

Kiss it better. 
Saliva holds someting that cleans and heals.


----------



## Cycleops (16 Sep 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Kiss it better.
> Saliva holds someting that cleans and heals.


My wife believes that your own urine has special properties. Put it on cuts and abrasions, swill it around your mouth for gum ailments or even drink it .


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (16 Sep 2022)

Idi Amin used to drink a hassle of his own urine every day. 
Took away the taste of human hearts that he ate.


----------



## Cycleops (16 Sep 2022)

Makes you speculate what Putin does.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2022)

People suffering the pains of arthritis can whip themselves with nettles, consume nettle soup, or grind nettle leaves into the affected limb. 

It sounds painful – but many people continue to swear by this remedy.


----------



## tyred (16 Sep 2022)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Jameshow (17 Sep 2022)

Old parenting methods! 

If you dont stop crying I'll give you something to cry about!! 


Do you want a smack nor or later.....


----------



## gbb (23 Sep 2022)

I'd love to know what they used in Egypt while i was working there.
Two occasions i felt unwell, one was a explosive case of the trots, i managed through the night without accident and the following morning, told them my predicament and iirc, he gave me an infusion of what looked like cold black tea with all bits in it...cleared me up really quickly.

Another occasion, i was bitten 134 (i counted them) times overnight by mosqitoes, face, neck, shoulders, everywhere. I felt bleugh the next morning and he gave me some infusion with what looked like flower petals in. Again, it seemed to do the trick quite quickly


----------



## gbb (23 Sep 2022)

As kids in the late 60s, early 70s, mum had old remedies she would foist on us...
Puss infected wound would have a sugar and soap poultice placed on it, draw the poison out.
Colds or flu, onion put in a pan of milk and heated for a drink


----------



## markemark (23 Sep 2022)

Stay in the pink with ciggies and drink.


----------



## fossyant (23 Sep 2022)

Old Wives ?


Get a new one 


PS I did not say that ! 👅


----------



## Cycleops (23 Sep 2022)

It refers to the 'old wives' that these remedies seem to emanate from rather than your own 😄


----------



## MontyVeda (23 Sep 2022)

my granddads cold remedy...

Take half of one large brown onion and put lots of white sugar on the juicy onion and leave for a few minutes so the sugar can draw in the onion juice. Add the onion infused sugar to a hot toddy (95% hot water, 5% whisky or brandy) and hand that to the grandchild. 

The result is the grandkids never complain to granddad about having a cold ever again


----------



## Moon bunny (26 Sep 2022)

fynix said:


> Cure yer piles with a Brillo Pad.



*Old Ma Bunny’s Pile Cure.*

Ingredients:
1 large horse radish.
500g saltpetre.

Equipment:
Mixing bowl.
Wooden spoon.
Cheese-grater.
Colander.
Large biscuit-tin lid.
Galvanized steel bucket , with a hole in the bottom.
Safety matches

Method:
Grate the horseradish finely into the mixing bowl. Add the saltpetre and 200 ml of cold water, stir thoroughly and allow to stand for one hour. Strain and place the horseradish to dry in a warm room but not near a naked flame.
When a small sample of the horse radish smoulders if lit, place the remainder on the biscuit tin lid and light, when It is smouldering steadily place the bucket over it inverted to allow the smoke to escape through the hole.
Arrange one’s clothing to expose the “affected part” and sit on the bucket allowing the smoke full access to the “unwanted intruder” and remain seated until relieved.


----------



## Gillstay (26 Sep 2022)

Arnica cream or tea for bruises. very good.


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Sep 2022)

Gillstay said:


> Arnica cream or tea for bruises. very good.



reminds me of an old hippy called 'Satori'...

me: Hi, how are you?"
them: Oh, I've had to put some arnica under my eyes so no one can tell that I've been crying.
me: Telling people you've been crying kind of defeats the arnica doesn't it.

bloody hippies!


----------



## mustang1 (27 Sep 2022)

Let your baby cry itself to sleep. Don't let the baby control you. 

My take: what a load of .....


----------



## Petrichorwheels (15 Oct 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Kiss it better.
> Saliva holds someting that cleans and heals.



How many times have you tried that line?


----------



## Petrichorwheels (15 Oct 2022)

Cycleops said:


> My wife believes that your own urine has special properties. Put it on cuts and abrasions, swill it around your mouth for gum ailments or even drink it .



Am intrigued. Why does it have to be your own?


----------



## Petrichorwheels (15 Oct 2022)

Gillstay said:


> Arnica cream or tea for bruises. very good.



Have no idea about the efficacy of arnica. In my entire life only ever remember it coming up once. Some woman enticed me into a conversation about bum thrashing and suggested that the arnica would be good afterwards. Have no idea - didn',t road test either activity or substance with her.

What does the arnica actually do?

What the fark is arnica?


----------



## DRM (15 Oct 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> Am intrigued. Why does it have to be your own?



You could try someone else’s and report back for us if you don’t mind


----------



## Petrichorwheels (15 Oct 2022)

DRM said:


> You could try someone else’s and report back for us if you don’t mind



I confess to cyclechat that have never tried my own, and won't be, so am afraid there will be no control. As for any other experiments in this arena, maybe best to draw a veil/tarp over them.


----------



## DRM (15 Oct 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> I confess to cyclechat that have never tried my own, and won't be, so am afraid there will be no control. As for any other experiments in this arena, maybe best to draw a veil/tarp over them.



To be fair, Bear Grylls seem to enjoy this particular tipple


----------



## Petrichorwheels (15 Oct 2022)

DRM said:


> To be fair, Bear Grylls seem to enjoy this particular tipple



Well you live and learn. Is he something to do with the scouts? Was never like this in my day


----------



## DRM (15 Oct 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Makes you speculate what Putin does.



I think he definitely doesn’t touch door knobs and has a personal food taster, I’ll wager he stays away from upstairs windows too, especially the really high ones!


----------



## Bazzer (15 Oct 2022)

When pregnant with child 1, Mrs B suffered morning sickness quite badly. We went to a herbalist in Chinatown, Manchester for help. The concoction she produced smelled fowl when boiled, but it worked. We don't know if it was psychological, coincidence, or an actual effect, but it worked.
When we were in Egypt some years ago, I got an (let's be polite) an "upset stomach". The Dr prescribed leaving my shirt on for 5 minutes when going into our air-conditioned room and 7Up! The former he said because the cold of the air con after the heat of outside caused the body to react to the much cooler air, whereas leaving a shirt on allowed the body to cool down a little more gradually. The latter he said had a different chemical content to Coke or the outwardly more similar Sprite, which would help settle things down. A couple of days later I was back to normal.


----------



## DRM (15 Oct 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> Well you live and learn. Is he something to do with the scouts? Was never like this in my day



Chief Scout I believe, well he was years ago when I was involved, was quite a controversial appointment back in the day, I think he still is in the job


----------



## Petrichorwheels (15 Oct 2022)

DRM said:


> Chief Scout I believe, well he was years ago when I was involved, was quite a controversial appointment back in the day, I think he still is in the job



What would baden powell have made of this?
Mind you he was a notorious racist.
So power to the piss drinkers.


----------



## DRM (15 Oct 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> What would baden powell have made of this?
> Mind you he was a notorious racist.
> So power to the piss drinkers.



Scouting for boys is something of an interesting read, very much of it’s time, it reads more like a Harry Enfield & Paul Whitehouse Mr Cholmondley-Warner sketch


----------



## Petrichorwheels (15 Oct 2022)

DRM said:


> Scouting for boys is something of an interesting read, very much of it’s time, it reads more like a Harry Enfield & Paul Whitehouse Mr Cholmondley-Warner sketch



There was an ancient bp book i remember finding in the school library and skim reading. Is that the book that cautions in suitably decorous language good enough for our mods about the perils of masturbation?


----------



## Cycleops (15 Oct 2022)

Bazzer said:


> When pregnant with child 1, Mrs B suffered morning sickness quite badly. We went to a herbalist in Chinatown, Manchester for help. The concoction she produced smelled foil when boiled, but it worked. We don't know if it was psychological, coincidence, or an actual effect, but it worked.
> When we were in Egypt some years ago, I got an (let's be polite) an "upset stomach". The Dr prescribed leaving my shirt on for 5 minutes when going into our air-conditioned room and 7Up! The former he said because the cold of the air con after the heat of outside caused the body to react to the much cooler air, whereas leaving a shirt on allowed the body to cool down a little more gradually. The latter he said had a different chemical content to Coke or the outwardly more similar Sprite, which would help settle things down. A couple of days later I was back to normal.


Given the foregoing discussion on urine as a remedy I thought when mentioned your shirt I thought that may have been a typo


----------



## Gillstay (16 Oct 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> Have no idea about the efficacy of arnica. In my entire life only ever remember it coming up once. Some woman enticed me into a conversation about bum thrashing and suggested that the arnica would be good afterwards. Have no idea - didn',t road test either activity or substance with her.
> 
> What does the arnica actually do?
> 
> What the fark is arnica?



Arnica montana is a plant. You can buy it as a cream from most chemists or as a plant you can make a tea out of it and drink it, but you should not have too much. Its brilliant at lessening bruising, but also I found if you got a Blackthorn thorn in your finger or esp the joint it would hurt for days afterward you had pulled it out, but a bit of cream and the pain went for good. 
on kids with their faster metabolism it was superb for all the knocks of childhood.


----------



## simongt (16 Oct 2022)

When I was doing my basic training many years ago, several of us had colds. We were in the local hostelry and the landlord, being of sharp eye and quick profit, recommended his whiskey toddies as a cure. 
We don't remember getting back to our billets, but the next day - no colds - ! 
Make of that what you will - !


----------



## Petrichorwheels (16 Oct 2022)

Gillstay said:


> Arnica montana is a plant. You can buy it as a cream from most chemists or as a plant you can make a tea out of it and drink it, but you should not have too much. Its brilliant at lessening bruising, but also I found if you got a Blackthorn thorn in your finger or esp the joint it would hurt for days afterward you had pulled it out, but a bit of cream and the pain went for good.
> on kids with their faster metabolism it


----------



## FishFright (16 Oct 2022)

Cycleops said:


> My wife believes that your own urine has special properties. Put it on cuts and abrasions, swill it around your mouth for gum ailments or even drink it .



At least that's she tells you


----------

